# General > Technical Support >  Help!!!

## connieb19

Can anyone help?  I'm rubbish at this technical stuff so i probably wont be able to explain this very well.  Every time try to start my computer up it just closes down again.   It's probably easiest if I just copy what it says on the screen.
Windows did not start successfully.  A recent hardware or software change might have caused this.

If your computer stopped responding, restarted unexpectedly, or was automatically shut down to protect your files and folders, choose last known good configeration to revert to the most recent settings that worked.

If a previous start up attempt was interupted due to a power failure or because the power or reset button was pressed, or you aren't sure what caused the problem , choose Start Windows Normally.

Safe Mode
Safe Mode With Networking
Safe Mode with Command Prompt
Last Known Good Configuration( your most recent settings that worked)
Start Windows Normally

Pleease can anyone help?  ::   ::

----------


## Tiger Jones

Have you recently installed some software or piece of hardware?

Can you get the PC into Safe Mode?

If so, you could try a System Restore which will take you back to a point before something was installed.

----------


## william53

When it comes up asking u what u want to do just select last known configuration and it should work ok

----------


## blueivy

Hi connieb19,

As I've posted in here before, Windows not starting correctly can be numerous different things. 

First thing to try is to see if you can get into Safe Mode. If you can you've won half the battle (as it means Windows and your PC are generally okay). If you can't get into Safe Mode you'd be better looking at rebuilding the machine using the System Restore or Windows CD.

If you can get into Safe Mode and you've recently installed some software or hardware:

If you've installed some software boot the machine into Safe Mode (at the menu you are being shown, select Safe Mode). Go into Add/Remove Programs in Safe Mode and uninstall the software. Reboot and see if that clears it.If you've installed some hardware then it could be either the hardware itself or the drivers installed (more likely) when you plugged it in. First thing to do is unplug the hardware from the PC and start the PC. If that doesn't work then you could try the Last Known Good Configuration to see if it works although in my 15 years experience it's never made a blind bit of difference to any problem so it maybe a waste of time. It's always a last resort to try if nothing else works.If none of that works, do a System Restore

If you've not installed any software or hardware, then I'd try unplugging all of the hardware from your PC and starting it. If that doesn't work then again try a System Restore.

If still nothing works then the final step I'd try is to start uninstalling software that can cause the booting problems. A good one to start with is Norton Intrenet Security / Anti-Virus / Firewall. If you give me a list of the software I can tell you which ones are more likely to cause problems than others.

If none of these work you need to look at rebuilding the PC.

Let me know how you get on. If you need more info reply in here or PM me.

----------


## connieb19

Thanks both!!  I havn't installed any software, cannot get the computer in safe mode and when I select last known configeration it still just closes down. ::   I just can't get past that screen without it closing down.

----------


## connieb19

> Hi connieb19,
> 
> As I've posted in here before, Windows not starting correctly can be numerous different things. 
> 
> First thing to try is to see if you can get into Safe Mode. If you can you've won half the battle (as it means Windows and your PC are generally okay). If you can't get into Safe Mode you'd be better looking at rebuilding the machine using the System Restore or Windows CD.
> 
> If you can get into Safe Mode and you've recently installed some software or hardware:
> If you've installed some software boot the machine into Safe Mode (at the menu you are being shown, select Safe Mode). Go into Add/Remove Programs in Safe Mode and uninstall the software. Reboot and see if that clears it.If you've installed some hardware then it could be either the hardware itself or the drivers installed (more likely) when you plugged it in. First thing to do is unplug the hardware from the PC and start the PC. If that doesn't work then you could try the Last Known Good Configuration to see if it works although in my 15 years experience it's never made a blind bit of difference to any problem so it maybe a waste of time. It's always a last resort to try if nothing else works.If none of that works, do a System Restore
> 
> ...


Hi blue ivy, thanks for your reply.  I'm no good at this but I'll explain as best I can.
I havnt installed any software recently, I cant get onto safe mode.
I have Avast antivirus,  firewall.  It's my sons computer and he has acoustica , msn, fireworks, windows journal viewer, windows media player.
Could any of these be the problem?

----------


## blueivy

Hi connieb19,

If you can't get into Safe Mode then you can't uninstall any of the software so the software list can't help I'm afraid!

If you can't get into Safe Mode it's either a badly corrupted Windows installation or you have a hardware problem (memory, motherboard etc.). The quickest way of getting back up and running is to use the System Restore CD or your Windows CD and reinstall Windows. If that doesn't work you're probably looking at a hardware problem.

Let me know if I can help more in here or by PM.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Are you running Win XP?  Do you have a Windows XP disk (covered in holograms) and the licence code?

----------


## connieb19

> Are you running Win XP? Do you have a Windows XP disk (covered in holograms) and the licence code?


I have a disc that says operating system recovery, is this it?

----------


## blueivy

The Operating System Recovery CD is the one you need. It should wipe the PC and reinstall Windows along with any drivers and bundled applications.

What is the make of the PC?

----------


## connieb19

> The Operating System Recovery CD is the one you need. It should wipe the PC and reinstall Windows along with any drivers and bundled applications.
> 
> What is the make of the PC?


It's a HP Pavilion ZE4900

----------


## blueivy

Hi,

The HP Operating System Recovery CD will wipe the machine of everything before putting Windows back on. You need to bear this in mind - you will lose all your data!

----------


## connieb19

> Hi,
> 
> The HP Operating System Recovery CD will wipe the machine of everything before putting Windows back on. You need to bear this in mind - you will lose all your data!


Is there nothing that can be done about that?

----------


## blueivy

Hi,

There is only one option really. Assuming the hard drive is okay (ie. it's not corrupt) then you need to use another PC to access it - easiest way to do this is to remove it and connect it to another PC.

----------


## connieb19

> Hi,
> 
> There is only one option really. Assuming the hard drive is okay (ie. it's not corrupt) then you need to use another PC to access it - easiest way to do this is to remove it and connect it to another PC.


Oh heck, is it a bit like changing a plug?   ::  
Thanks blueivy, I'm gonna try reinstalling Windows just now.  I'll let you know how I get on.  How long do you think it should take?

----------


## blueivy

Hi,

You need to open the PC, take the hard drive out, open a working PC and attach the hard drive to it. The working PC *may* need configured to notice the new hard drive.

However that's beside the point as you're going to reinstall Windows.

Reinstalling Windows should take around an hour.

----------


## j4bberw0ck

Aaarrgghhh Connie......... if you have Win XP there's a "repair" option on the original disk but I don't know if it's thereon a recovery disk.  Recovery disks are awful - you *will* lose photos, email settings, emails, data of all descritions if you use it.  It really is a last resort and that isn't clear enough from the posts that precede this.

----------


## blueivy

Hi j4bberw0ck,

It's been made clear to Connie in private messages that reinstalling Windows wipes your data. I also mentioned it in an earlier message in here:

"The HP Operating System Recovery CD will wipe the machine of everything before putting Windows back on. You need to bear this in mind - you will lose all your data!"

Even if I didn't mention it, the Recovery CD will prompt for confirmation that all of the data will be wiped.

The Windows Repair option effectively reinstalls Windows critical files while leaving all your files intact. Connie didn't have a Windows CD and I haven't yet come across a Recovery CD with that option, however I asked which make the PC was with the intention of making her aware of that. I've used HP kit for about the last 7 years so I know their Recovery CD's (so far) don't have that option which is why I didn't mention it. 

Using the Recovery CD certainly is a last resort which is where we were at - the PC won't boot into Safe Mode - short of it not turning on there is really no worse stage to be at.

I completely disagree with you about Recovery CD's. Recovery CD's are not awful but an excellent way for non-technical people to get their system up and running again. Prior to that you would need to install Windows from the Windows CD, find all the drivers CD and know when to install the appropriate drivers and install the little utilities and other bits of software that you need to get your machine to the basic level it started with. With a Recovery CD you put it in the drive and within around a hour you have the machine at a stage it was at when the machine came out of the box. All the ones I've ever used wipe the data but we keep being told to keep backups so the manufacturer will be relying on you doing that. Their responsibility is to get your PC back to the way it came out of the box.

I hope that clears up any misunderstandings.

----------


## Ricco

I read this thread with interest.  I noticed that no-one asked Connieb to check that the 'on' button was not stuck in.  This would cause the machine to shut down rapidly.  Also, I would have run my AV in safe mode before going to the extreme of rebuilding my system, thereby losing all my data.

----------


## Tiger Jones

> I read this thread with interest.  I noticed that no-one asked Connieb to *check that the 'on' button was not stuck in*.  This would cause the machine to shut down rapidly.  Also, I would have run my AV in *safe mode* before going to the extreme of rebuilding my system, thereby losing all my data.


The power button is a good point. I now remember an old machine I had on which the button became overhauled and I had to take it apart to fix it. It seems, though, that Connie's machine gets as far as the screen that gives boot up options so I'm not sure the switch is faulty.

Connie couldn't boot up in safe mode which would have made it easier to figure out what was wrong.

----------


## blueivy

> I read this thread with interest.  I noticed that no-one asked Connieb to check that the 'on' button was not stuck in.  This would cause the machine to shut down rapidly.  Also, I would have run my AV in safe mode before going to the extreme of rebuilding my system, thereby losing all my data.


Hi Ricco,

Connie was able to start the machine and it would reset at some point during the Windows boot. We know this as Windows reported a problem on the subsequent reboot - so it got far enough to know it had started itself previously. If the power button had been stuck the machine wouldn't either have got to that stage or wouldn't have continuously rebooted itself after starting the Windows boot. It was therefore not an option.

Connie indicated in two of the messages that she was unable to run in Safe Mode so running AV software was again not an option.

As I pointed out at the start of this thread, Windows rebooting can be numerous things. I go on the information given and experience. There are a few ways that cvould be investigated to save Connie's data, however they are no for the non-technical user. Connie indicated in her initial message that she is not technical so those were ruled out. I can visit Connie and use those technical ways to save the data, however they may not work. Without knowing whether the hard drive is corrupt or not there is no way to pursue that. I did however tell Connie how it could be done by PM.

----------


## connieb19

Thanks for all the help folks!!  Where would I be without you .orgers?  :Grin:  
I have reinstalled Windows, and everything seems to be going fine now.  I have lost all data I had saved, but to be honest, I think it was the only option.  To have tried anything else would have been far too technical I think.  
Is there anything I should do that could avoid this happening again, or at least anything to save what data I do have on the computer?  ::  
Blueivy has explained to me about Firewall and how this works, so hopefully I will be more aware now.  I suppose it's just a case of learn as you go along.  A computing course for beginners might be a good idea..lol

----------


## blueivy

Hi Connie,

I thought I'd reiterate wht I sadi you in PM here in the hope it helps other people.

I'd always keep up to date active anti-virus, anti-spyware and firewall (when I say active I mean software that scans as you go along rather than having to be told to scan manually - using active software will prevent the infection in the first place rather than detecting it once it's there and established).

Make sure your firewall has as few 'holes' in it as possible which will restrict the opportunity something has to get in. You have got a firewall haven't you. To be really secure ensure that you have a personal firewall as well as a modem/router based firewall as a personal firewall will stop outgoing as well as incoming connections. Your broadband modem / router firewall can also do this but needs configuring as they don't do it out of the box.

Use a browser other than Internet Explorer if possible. I'm not suggesting IE is insecure but most exploits are written for it as opposed to something like Firefox (which is getting an increasing share in the browser market and therefore an increasing share in the amount of exploits that are being targeted but it's not as bad as IE), Opera or even Netscape Navigator.

Don't use a P2P program such as Kazaa unless you understand the implications of using it. Using a program such as this requires you to open your PC to the internet and that's never a good idea.

One final tip. Always always ALWAYS shut down (unless you're stuck). Previous Windows version (NT especially) didn't like you just switching the machine off. XP is a lot more tolerant of it but it can still cause problems.

There are probably many others but this is start and I'm sure everybody else will add their tips to it. The above obviously assumes that it was one of them that caused the problem of course and not just 'one of those things'!

----------

